# I Didn't Get Lost



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went exploring National Forest Land. Didn't have a very good Map and no compass. Had my GPS, it did Good I know not good to depend on it.

Wall to wall trees but interesting, not sure if I want to hunt it. Did see plenty of Deer and Turkey. Killed couple Squirrels.

big rockpile


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Rock,

You are in good company. To quote Jim Bridger, "Often I didn't know where I was, but I was _never lost_". 

Please be careful. GPS units can be blocked by the trees and the batteries die very very quickly. Always take a compass as backup.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

We are all lost, most just don't know it. Seth


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

We aren't lost....just not there yet


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

I've seen this place before. I think we're going in circles. Seth


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Seth said:


> We are all lost, most just don't know it. Seth


 
Got Jesus leading me.

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Got Jesus leading me.
> 
> big rockpile


Me too. Being a sheep, I am not always so good at following.

Thankfully, He is a very good Shepard. :grin:


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Some of the best things ever seen in nature are seen with no idea where you are. It isn't quite lost, you just can't quite pinpoint where you are...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've heard a lot of people say they have an innate sense of direction...they cannot lose their direction?

I don't think these people have spent much time out in the weather, or out and about? If you cant see landmarks, sun, moon, stars, or no breeze, you are lost! Heavy snow or fog with no breeze, no sense of uphill or down, gets me. It's happened to me in what I think I can navigate with closed eyes!


----------

